# Pancake, PAddle, IWB, my opinoins............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For What its Worth Department:

I've used most of these at one time or another and formed my opinion of each.

First of all, I carry a Smith & Wesson Model 19 revolver, 2 1/2" barrel. At times I've carried a Model 586 4", a 4" Model 19, a Model 442 or a Model 36, both 2" (nominal).

The IWB is a Done Hume with snap-off straps. This carries well, but places the gun a little too far around back. It places the gun in a little hollow behind my hip bone, not the most intuitive place for me.

The paddle holster, also a Don Hume, projects outward and is not so comfortable concealed. Also, the paddle is not so comfortable. Many young kids don't wear belts nowadays, so this holster should appeal to the younger generation.

The pancake holster, worn with a good leather belt, has become my choice. The belt need not be a special belt, just stout enough to hold the holster. The belt slots mold the holster into conforming to the body's natural curvature and minimize its printing under a sport coat or vest.

My state does not require concealed carry, but I believe it more prudent to do so. With it exposed, you become a target first, or open to a mugging in a public restroom, for example.

Bob Wright


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have tried a lot of different types of CC, and the most comfortable for me is the IWB on opposite side in a cross draw fashion. I use a cheap Kydex holster because they are flexable and comfortable, and they don't absorb sweat.


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

I carry IWB and I like the CTAC Slide. It is very comfortable, concealable, and adjustable for cant.

I have tried Side Armor and FIST but the CTAC is the best that I have found so far. For OWB, I use either the Glock combat holster or a pancake style called the "Minimum" (don't remember the manufacturer).

For belts, I use either a Wilderness 5-stitch (www.thewilderness.com) or one from The Beltman (www.thebeltman.net).


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> For What its Worth Department:
> 
> I've used most of these at one time or another and formed my opinion of each.
> 
> ...


Judging by Bob's post I don't think he or I would ever agree on what type of gun to carry but we absolutely agree on what type of holster is the most comfortable. In Texas we must carry concealed so no open carry except on your own property :smt022 .. I do prefer concealed, gives the holder an advantage of surprise.
I was so paranoid for a long time about being spotted I would only carry IWB. Then about two years ago I bought a DeSantis thumbreak scabbard (OWB) for my then carry gun (Beretta 9000s) and found it to be easy to conceal with a long shirt. I have since bought this same holster for every gun I have carried since then (if they make it for that gun) and go out of my way to try to carry OWB. I find it to be a LOT more comfortable, and I can wear my jeans that fit right instead of a size too big.

I am a big fan of leather, it is IMHO better looking, more flexible than some other materials and feels better next to my skin, and if the holster is finished properly it will shed sweat. I still carry IWB almost half the time, and some of my IWB rigs are very comfortable but I would always rather have in on the belt.

Here are some pics of my three main carry guns in their OWB holsters.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Bob throw up some pictures of your carry rigs. Let's see them smithys in their rigs.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, you asked for it:










Model 19 S&W, Don Hume #171OT

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


>


 I can probably get used to wearing a belt. Though my birth certificate will not agree, I fall into the category of "young kids don't wear belts". Well, not always.

Do you have to wear a loose t-shirt with this one?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> I
> Do you have to wear a loose t-shirt with this one?


Yes, but I wear all my close a little loose. Big legs,and big arms, I don't like my cloths to bind at the knees and elbows.


----------

